# Eufala



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Going to Eufala on Thursday. Anyone know what the water temperature is? We missed the crappie spawn last year so we are going a month earlier.

Also made some noodles today for catfish. Anyone have any luck fishing this way?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I guess no one has been to Eufala lately. Ì heard they were catching some slabs at Talquin lately. Maybe they will bite at Eufala too.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

You might check on crappie.com and more info on the area.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

I went in March last year and everyone told me I was too early. I’m planning a trip April 11-16. I hope I get on them. Wanting to try talquin tomorrow. Never fished talquin. Any pointers for the crappie? Any particular area to launch from?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I just got back on Tuesday and we were early but with these temps I bet they will start spawning soon. Once the water hits 60 degrees the bite is on. My friend and his wife will be going back on April 8th and I personally think it will be over or at least they will have missed the best time to fish the banks. Next week will be good but rainy so if I was going again it would be the week of March 22nd.


----------



## Chumbuster (Oct 17, 2017)

I know they are spawning in lake seminole and in holmes county.


----------

